# [EVDL] portland EV bug fs



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"Still breaking batteries and brushes." LOL

Maybe you meant "breaking in." I'm wondering if you are putting too
much current into the motor for too long of a time and it is
overheating. I had to replace my ES-10C in my Gizmo with an ES-32
which is a longer motor, likely the same length as yours. My Gizmo is
under 1000lbs loaded and your bug is certainly heavier than that. Make
sure you start out in 1st gear.

On Tue, Aug 14, 2012 at 5:52 PM, Peakfoto Digital Photo Still n Video


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > http://www.evalbum.com/1867/
> >
> > _______________________________________________
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

+1 for using the gears. Did you break the brushes in by running the motor
unloaded? This can be done in neutral. It takes quite a few hours. Is
the controller properly cooled? It may cut back power if it gets hot.
This could happen very quickly. Loose cables? The controller may also be
set to protect the pack from undervoltage and you may get bad performance
if the pack isn't fully charged.



> David Nelson <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > "Still breaking batteries and brushes." LOL
> >
> ...


----------

